# Skilled migration category work visa for nurse to NZ



## Jabirk2021 (Sep 30, 2021)

I would like to know consultancies are eagerly contacting us for smc family visa for nurses under government hospital in NZ ...they're offering job offer with work permit under government hospital..with IELTS and Interview scheduling...is it possible to migrate with work permit outside NZ ...pls reply


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Jabirk2021 said:


> I would like to know consultancies are eagerly contacting us for smc family visa for nurses under government hospital in NZ ...they're offering job offer with work permit under government hospital..with IELTS and Interview scheduling...is it possible to migrate with work permit outside NZ ...pls reply


Do you have the required Registration with NCNZ (Home). Because in order to work in NZ as an overseas nurse, you need to be first registered with the council. Just having IELTS score will not work. 
The agencies who are contacting you, ask them about the nursing registration process. Once you have NZ registration, yes you can get a work permit based on a job offer. But at the moment (since you are overseas and the NZ borders are closed), the only option to enter NZ is via CPVV (critical purpose visitor visa). If you are granted a CPVV based on a job offer, you will have working rights to start work as soon as you arrive (after MIQ). And you can include your partner and children (under 18) in your application.

Just dont pay money/fee without checking the authenticity of the agent/consultancies or without knowing the proper process of migrating or you will lose not only your money but time and patience as well. Wish you luck!


----------

